# Walmart or Costco in Maui/Oahu



## FlyKaesan (Sep 16, 2008)

Is Walmart good place to get baby things?
I wonder if we should pack most of the baby things like clothing, baby seat, stroller, food, diapers, etc... OR
should we just buy it at the Walmart/Costco in Maui?
Paying for the second luggage will cost us so maybe it's better to just purchase new ones at the island?
I did some searching on the forum but not too much info.

Is Walmart in Maui SUPER Walmart or just Walmart?


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 16, 2008)

Walmart & Costco are both close to the main airport on Maui. Does your flight arrive during the day? 

I've been in the Walmart once with a friend who was looking for Hawaiian shirts, but I don't recall if they had groceries. I don't think they did, but I could be wrong. I think there is also a K-Mart nearby.

I used to travel with a stroller and lots of baby gear when my boys were younger. But with the extra baggage charges now, it is probably a better idea to purchase the items you need on the island.


----------



## SherryS (Sep 16, 2008)

The Maui Walmart has SOME groceries, but is NOT a Super Walmart.  I found the prices were better than the supermarkets for the food items they did stock (March 2008).


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 16, 2008)

The Wal-Marts in Hawaii are not Supercenters, but Maui has all the major discount stores like Longs and K-Mart, and while not a discount store, we like Safeway Supermarkets - get their free discount card online.  

Also - look into renting the baby equipment you need - http://akamaimothers.com/default.html.  Ask your resort about a high chair and crib for free.  

I definitely wouldn't pack diapers and baby food, which are readily available on Maui.  

If you are staying in a TS with a w/d all you will need is about 4-5 changes for the baby, so clothes won't take much room.  

I would take the child's car seat from home so they can sit in it on the plane.  The child will be used to their own seat and more likely to understand that they have to stay in one place on the plane - they may also be more likely to sleep in their own car seat.  I've never rented one but I've heard bad things about the condition and cleanliness of rental car seats.

My number one concern for a baby in Hawaii would be protection from the sun - babies can get fried in minutes in Hawaii.  I would buy a bathing suit (whole body suit) with high spf protection,  then you only have to put sunscreen on hands, feet, and face - and of course you need a protective hat.  

More info about sunblocking swimsuits - http://babyproducts.about.com/od/clothing/gr/sun_safe.htm

Unless you plan to cook most of your meals in on vacation, Costco may not save you any money - we just use the Safeway Discount card.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you for the great info.


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 17, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Also - look into renting the baby equipment you need - http://akamaimothers.com/default.html.  Ask your resort about a high chair and crib for free...I would take the child's car seat from home so they can sit in it on the plane.



Excellent link. Do you know if any stores in Oahu or the Big Island rent baby joggers.  The last two times we went I called all over the place but no luck.

Also, on the flip side my daughter hates sitting in her car seat on the plane and won't sit in it.  I think it's because she doesn't feel like she's moving.  She does enjoy sitting in the regular plane seat.  Plus when she's tired we can lift the arms up and she can stretch out and sleep.  It's a lot more comfortable for all of us.  Car seat can take up a lot of elbow room & are difficult to squeeze past every time you have to go to the potty.

At the current American Airlines doesn't charge for checking your car seat.


----------



## dive-in (Sep 17, 2008)

jehb2 said:


> At the current American Airlines doesn't charge for checking your car seat.



Haven't traveled with all the baby necessities in a while and certainly not since the airlines started charging for everything.  Can't strollers be gate checked at no charge?  You won't pay for an extra bag.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 17, 2008)

dive-in said:


> Haven't traveled with all the baby necessities in a while and certainly not since the airlines started charging for everything.  Can't strollers be gate checked at no charge?  You won't pay for an extra bag.



I have called the airline and they did say it will be additional bag charge.  Baby can get either 1 stroller or 1 baby seat free.  I think my baby won't be getting a bag allowance either.  I am thinking about purchasing a new stroller at Walmart in Maui.  Is this good idea?
Oh and I was looking through WKORV web site and they offer Jogging stroller as one of the option but not sure if there will be any charge.


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 17, 2008)

If you are paying for a ticket for the baby, then he/she WILL get the normal baggage allowance.  Why would you think that he/she wouldn't?

Tony


----------



## BocaBum99 (Sep 17, 2008)

There a huge Walmart with a Sam's Club on the second floor near Ala Moana Mall.

There is also a good Costco toward the airport from Waikiki on Nimitz.  

Given the price of everything in Hawaii, these two stores are God sends.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> I have called the airline and they did say it will be additional bag charge.  Baby can get either 1 stroller or 1 baby seat free.  I think my baby won't be getting a bag allowance either.  I am thinking about purchasing a new stroller at Walmart in Maui.  Is this good idea?
> Oh and I was looking through WKORV web site and they offer Jogging stroller as one of the option but not sure if there will be any charge.



Why would you buy one if you can rent one or get one from the resort?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2008)

teepeeca said:


> If you are paying for a ticket for the baby, then he/she WILL get the normal baggage allowance.  Why would you think that he/she wouldn't?
> 
> Tony




Some airlines now charges for ALL checked bags, so this maybe the normal baggage allowance/charge....


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Why would you buy one if you can rent one or get one from the resort?



Sometimes rentals are more expensive than buying.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 17, 2008)

WKORV site says....


Guest Request Items*

Auxiliary Aid, hearing impaired equipment kit
Auxiliary Aid, hearing impaired, personal amplification kit
Auxiliary Aid, raised toilet seat and rails
Auxiliary Aid, hand held shower attachment
Auxiliary Aid, tub guard rail
Auxiliary Aid, tub transfer bench
Bathrobes
Bed Board
Bed Rails
Blankets
Children's Bathrobes
Comb
Contact Lens Solution
Crib
Crib Linen (bed pad, sheets)
Curling Iron
Diaper Disposal
Diapers and Wipes
Electrical Adapter
Electric Fan
Electric Tea Kettle
Flower Vase
Hair Dryer
Hangers
Heavenly Dog Bed, water bowl, food dish, and mat
High Chair/Booster Chair
Humidifier
Jogging Stroller
Laundry Soap
Lint Brush
Lock Out Service for adult or all movies
Mirror (hand held)
Mouthwash
Nail File
Nail Polish Remover
Pillow
Pillow, non-allergenic
Potty Seat
Razor, disposable
Refrigerator
Rollaway Bed
Scale
Sewing Kit
Shoe Shine
Shower Cap
Step Stool
Toothpaste
Tampons/Sanitary Napkins
Umbrella
Westin Traveler's Kit
*Request items are subject to availability.


Does this mean there is no charge for these items as long they are available?


----------



## BradC (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't know, but....





FlyKaesan said:


> Heavenly Dog Bed, water bowl, food dish, and mat


...is an interesting inclusion, given that pets are supposedly not allowed on the property.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 21, 2008)

BradC said:


> I don't know, but.......is an interesting inclusion, given that pets are supposedly not allowed on the property.



They are allowed for certain individuals like those that have a dog for sight reasons, etc...


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2008)

Service Dogs (AKA guide dogs) are allowed in all accommodations by law.


----------



## charford (Sep 22, 2008)

I've traveled multiple times to Hawaii with ds since he was 11 months old. He's now 3.Here's what I would do - 

Buy baby a seat on the plane - it's about 60% of the cost of an adult seat to HI. This way, baby gets luggage allowance and parents don't have to hold him on an 8 hour flight both ways (we fly from MN). 

Bring my own stroller and carseat. While both can be purchased on island, I find that the stores generally have only one or two choices. 

Bring my own diapers and baby food and sunscreen. Even in grocery stores, they don't seem to be as well stocked as the mainland, so it could be that they are sold out of your diaper size for a few days. Unless you're going for a month, Costco is not a good alternative.  I've seen diapers being sold in smaller stores in HI at $1 per diaper.  

Don't bring too many clothes - you can do laundry. 

If you do want to purchase things, I've found that Kmart is much better than Walmart for baby things.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 24, 2008)

BradC said:


> I don't know, but.......is an interesting inclusion, given that pets are supposedly not allowed on the property.



I saw big dog today in the morning with an owner.  They were in front of WKORV-N.


----------

